# Brauche ein Programm, dass "Compact Flash JPGs" lesen kann



## djflo (21. September 2002)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich die Bilder von meiner Digitalkamera (Mustek MDC 3000) über einen Compact Flash Kartenleser auf den PC übertragen kann (Ich hab Win2k). Der Kartenleser wird zwar als Wechsellaufwerk erkannt und ich kann auch darauf zugreifen, aber wenn ich ein Bild davon öffnen will kommt ein Dekodierungsfehler und das Bild kann nicht angezeigt werden.
Ich brauche also ein Programm, mit dem man die JPGs die auf der Compact Flash karte sind in "normale" JPGs umwandeln kann!

Hat da jemand ne Idee???

Gruß djflo


----------



## djflo (23. September 2002)

Das Problem hat sich behoben! Ich habe jetzt eine neue CF Card und mit der gehts komischer Weise!

Bitte schließen...


----------

